# Romex in Block Walls



## AMPED (Jan 12, 2010)

I am wiring a renovation that has 4 in block interior walls. I intended to drop the romex from the attic through the 2 inch hollow block webs. I think this is better than putting romex into conduit.

However I did notice Art 334.12(B)3

Which stated NM/NMS cannot be run in shallow chase in masonry etc. does this mean cannot be run through the webs of the block or that you cannot run it on the surface and stucco over it?


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

If the block interior is not wet or damp and the webs are not going to be filled after, then I so you can do it.


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

amped said:


> i am wiring a renovation that has 4 in block interior walls. I intended to drop the romex from the attic through the 2 inch hollow block webs. I think this is better than putting romex into conduit.
> 
> However i did notice art 334.12(b)3
> 
> which stated nm/nms cannot be run in shallow chase in masonry etc. Does this mean cannot be run through the webs of the block or that you cannot run it on the surface and stucco over it?


 334.10 (a) (2)


----------



## Jmohl (Apr 26, 2011)

Are you installing furring and sheet rock? If so, generally NM can be run parallel to furring strips without plates and if across or within 1 1/4" with steel plates...


----------



## AMPED (Jan 12, 2010)

Exterior walls are furred. Interior walls for some odd reason are staying painted block. BTW this is an existing structure that is being rewired due to fire damage.

The tops are not poured either you can look down them to the floor.


----------



## AMPED (Jan 12, 2010)

Thanks for the replys. Mr. rewire thanks for the code reference I over looked that.


----------



## Jmohl (Apr 26, 2011)

Yeah, if the blocks aren't poured, the HO may have to do that now.... Hurricane codes since Andrew require A LOT more structural strength. Footing to truss straps, poured and re-enforced block walls, etc....


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Around here the inspectors considered exterior block walls as damp if they were below grade and we had to use UF cable.


----------



## CraigV (May 12, 2011)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Around here the inspectors considered exterior block walls as damp if they were below grade and we had to use UF cable.


Lucky for the OP, there is no "below grade" in Florida.:thumbup:


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

CraigV said:


> Lucky for the OP, there is no "below grade" in Florida.:thumbup:


 Good point--


----------



## Jmohl (Apr 26, 2011)

So Dennis, that brings up a good question in my mind.... He goes ahead and pulls his nm through the air voids in the block. Inspector comes along later and tells HO that wall pours gotta go in to comply new building code but doesn't mention that elec has to be redone IRT the poured voids. HO hires Julio the $.50 an hour mason to do the job and of course our "Mason" isn't licensed, don't know code esp. where the electrical part interfaces his trade and he pumps the bastich full of mud thereby encaseing our NM. Who has the liablility for this now Non-compliant wiring?????:whistling2:


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Jmohl said:


> So Dennis, that brings up a good question in my mind.... He goes ahead and pulls his nm through the air voids in the block. Inspector comes along later and tells HO that wall pours gotta go in to comply new building code but doesn't mention that elec has to be redone IRT the poured voids. HO hires Julio the $.50 an hour mason to do the job and of course our "Mason" isn't licensed, don't know code esp. where the electrical part interfaces his trade and he pumps the bastich full of mud thereby encaseing our NM. Who has the liablility for this now Non-compliant wiring?????:whistling2:


I can see them having to pour with insulation to bring the walls to code but I see no reason to add concrete. If they add the concrete I can't imagine it would the ec's problem but you never know what a lawyer may do.


----------



## Jmohl (Apr 26, 2011)

I don't know the spacing, not a mason or gc by any means but since Hurricane Andrew, then we got hit with four in a year in 04, the building code in Fl. has gotten ridikerous. Solid pours in the walls so many ft apart, footer to truss straps every 6' I think, on either side of any opening, has to meet straight line wind rating of somewhere over 200mph. It's pretty rough. Again, old construction is grandfathered but major remodel has to comply AFAIK.


----------



## Voltech (Nov 30, 2009)

Jmohl said:


> So Dennis, that brings up a good question in my mind.... He goes ahead and pulls his nm through the air voids in the block. Inspector comes along later and tells HO that wall pours gotta go in to comply new building code but doesn't mention that elec has to be redone IRT the poured voids. HO hires Julio the $.50 an hour mason to do the job and of course our "Mason" isn't licensed, don't know code esp. where the electrical part interfaces his trade and he pumps the bastich full of mud thereby encaseing our NM. Who has the liablility for this now Non-compliant wiring?????:whistling2:


There is a fine line between remodeling and rebuilding. Here on the coast in MS, we have a customer that set up about 8 commercial trailers along the coast right after the storm. They were all placed and tied down as permanent structures. Now 6 years later, the codes here will not allow anything on the coast that not elevated 19 feet. This guy is opening businesses left and right in these structures by pulling remodel permits. I'll get some pictures posted soon, you cant even tell they were once trailers...


----------



## rnr electric (Jan 29, 2010)

Voltech said:


> There is a fine line between remodeling and rebuilding. Here on the coast in MS, we have a customer that set up about 8 commercial trailers along the coast right after the storm. They were all placed and tied down as permanent structures. Now 6 years later, the codes here will not allow anything on the coast that not elevated 19 feet. This guy is opening businesses left and right in these structures by pulling remodel permits. I'll get some pictures posted soon, you cant even tell they were once trailers...


 are thes "grandfathered" or is it because they are considered temporary


----------



## Voltech (Nov 30, 2009)

rnr electric said:


> are thes "grandfathered" or is it because they are considered temporary


 They were placed before code was updated.

"grandfathered"


----------



## rnr electric (Jan 29, 2010)

Voltech said:


> They were placed before code was updated.
> 
> "grandfathered"


 i gotcha, well if another storm comes through he will regret it.. how does he insure these places. im not that far from ms. and insurance would kill him here.


----------



## CraigV (May 12, 2011)

Does this new FL code really apply to *interior* masonry walls? I also note that typically all cores don't have to be grouted, only a certain spacing of core. Is this true here? A code reference would be helpful if anyone has it.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Jmohl said:


> Again, old construction is grandfathered but major remodel has to comply AFAIK.


Hopefully they would skip the core with the wire in it.


----------

